# Our new home from home.



## robcad1972 (Jul 29, 2017)




----------



## REC (Jul 29, 2017)

Not far from us! Looks like a huge van! Welcome to wild camping :drive::drive:


----------



## Roger Haworth (Jul 29, 2017)

Whow! You've got a big one!


----------



## izwozral (Jul 29, 2017)

Nice MH, is it a 28 footer?


----------



## trevskoda (Jul 29, 2017)

They tell me size dont mater,its how you use it,wild camping i mean,health to wear.


----------



## robcad1972 (Jul 29, 2017)

izwozral said:


> Nice MH, is it a 28 footer?


28' 5" of rolling palace, was ashame to give up the autotrail but this is far more practical. Until it comes to parking !!


----------



## robcad1972 (Jul 29, 2017)

Roger Haworth said:


> Whow! You've got a big one!



ooooooooooooh matron


----------



## IanH (Jul 29, 2017)

We've been thinking of downsizing the house, but that is bigger than we have planned, actually, come to think of it, may be the answer, lot cheaper than a house!!!!

Hope you enjoy it:dance:


----------



## harrow (Jul 29, 2017)

Thats a monster size bus !

:dog::dog::dog:


----------



## robcad1972 (Jul 30, 2017)

IanH said:


> We've been thinking of downsizing the house, but that is bigger than we have planned, actually, come to think of it, may be the answer, lot cheaper than a house!!!!
> 
> Hope you enjoy it:dance:



Thanks, we were thinking of selling the house buying a static on a 10 month occupancy site, living and working uk 10 mnths of the year then disappearing of around Europe for 2 months. Still tempted.


----------



## robcad1972 (Jul 30, 2017)

harrow said:


> Thats a monster size bus !
> 
> :dog::dog::dog:



Didn't look that big parked amongst other vans at the dealers. Then we came home see our old autotrail and how much room it took up outside the house and thought "oh dear the new one is 5 foot longer" Still was worth changing.


----------



## phillybarbour (Jul 31, 2017)

Nice big machine.


----------



## ThatManViv (Jul 7, 2018)

wouldnt want to be following you around the coastal towns and villages of devon and cornwall ....
but what a beauty eh .....
if I sell  my house I can buy one too ....:lol-049:
have some great adventures, and capture some great memories .....


----------

